# New B&M to open in Cntrl FL



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

New B&M called "Your Humidor" to open shortly here in Melbourne (Brevard Co) on beach-side. Need to see how many BOTL/SOTL we can fit (get to attend) in this building on a Sat afternoon, possibly the 18th or 25th of November. Directions & guest list to follow!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

That's cool brother. I hope it's close and they have lots of specials for you to take advantage of.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in!

Oh, wait....it's alike a 9-12 hour drive....damn. 

KASR


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm............I wonder if I can make it.......... 


ATL


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope it has nice trash cans........ Cant wait to visit this place....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, for me the 18th is better than any. I will look into renting a Van. ANY AND ALL Florida Brothers and Sisters that want to meet up at LJ's can jump in for the ride!!!! We'll have a rolling Pre Herf to the Grand Opening Herf!!! Alex, Let us know the details as it unfolds!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

its the 18th start time 11am BYOTS (bring your own trade sticks) good times to be had by 1 & all. Calling all FL BOTL/SOTL to the Grand Opening/Snkbyt 1st Annual Snake Pit HERF @ Your Humidor in Indn Hrbr Bch. directions given if/when/as needed.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> its the 18th start time 11am BYOTS (bring your own trade sticks) good times to be had by 1 & all. Calling all FL BOTL/SOTL to the Grand Opening/Snkbyt 1st Annual Snake Pit HERF @ Your Humidor in Indn Hrbr Bch. directions given if/when/as needed.


herf info
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=580633#post580633

no more entries


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder if I can get a plane ticket??


----------

